# Error Message "NEW CPU INSTALLED!" At Startup



## MtR (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Guys, first of all Hi to everyone on the forums, its my first post! :up: 
Basically I have had this problem for a pretty long time now, every time I turn the computer on I get the message

> New CPU Installed! Please enter SETUP to configure your system.
> Press F1 to Run Setup
> Press F2 to load default values and continue

My computer works fine, its just annoying to have to press F2 all the time.
This started happening when I re-attached my whole motherboard onto a new case about 3 months ago. Everything works fine, but I get that message every time I 
boot up the computer, and have to press F2 all the time. I tried switching the CMOS Jumpers from position 1-2 to 2-3 for 10 seconds like the motherboard manual told me, 
plugged the cord back in, booted up but still the same problem..
I googled this matter, but there wasn't really anyone who had had the same problem as me. It seems like a rare problem.. My motherboard is a P4P800. What do you guys think?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Have you pressed F1 and gone into setup?


----------



## MtR (Dec 11, 2006)

I have, but I do not know where to go from there as I don't have any experience in BIOS.


----------



## MtR (Dec 11, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

u could try to go into bios........and then press f10 (save) this will save the settings (even tho u didn't change anything).............worth a try!!


----------



## MtR (Dec 11, 2006)

Nope, pressing F10 didnt help either. Perhaps its a BIOS problem though? Should I try flashing the BIOS?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

u gotta know what u r doing when u attempt to flash the bios.......... altho' looks like u have a pretty up todate mobo which may have the asus auto update feature 
...........be carefull


----------



## MtR (Dec 11, 2006)

I have heard of the consequences if mistakes are made during the upgrade of a BIOS, what else could the problem be though?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

got me there! ............. just wait abit and see if anyone answers your thread with an idea!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

First of all bios updates are done to correct a problem OR the update has addition features you need. Do not update a bios just because a new one is available.

Next are you loosing any other bios settings such as time / date?

Have you tried a new cmos battery?


----------



## ozrom1e (May 16, 2006)

I was wondering when someone was going to suggest a new CMOS battery but if this des nto do it I have one question. Well actually more so here goes.

1. Who put the new processor in the computer?

2. If it was you did you ground your self properly before you pulled the old one out and then inserted the new processor?

3. Did you or anyone else touch any of the gold pins on the processor even accidentally?

If the gold pins where touched then it is for sure the processor has been damaged and more than likely going to take a dump and if not now soon. The human body can hold thousands of volts of static and this is enough to blow the processor CMOS material into oblivion.

If the processor was handled properly I would go thru the setup procedure for setting up all of the voltages properly and if you are trying to overclock the processor I would suggest just getting it working properly first then overclock it later on.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

ozrom1e said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to suggest a new CMOS battery but if this des nto do it I have one question. Well actually more so here goes.
> 
> 1. Who put the new processor in the computer?
> 
> ...


the poster states "My computer works fine" so him damaging (or blowing into oblivion)his processor during installation seems highly unlikely 
also he made no mention of overclocking ....... "setting up voltages properly"


----------



## dobbelina (Apr 5, 2005)

I have had the exact same error on the same mother board !
(P4P800SE)
Tried everything including updating bios, didn't work.
I sent it to the Asus service center and they replaced/fixed it for me.
Now it works.
It's obviously something that needs to be fixed by them.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

From what I heard, the human body can hold that much charge (about 10,000V is a slight zap, about 50,000V is the one you can see). That much charge going through something that works on 1.5-5V is the electric chair of computer parts.

BTW, the CPU needs to be registered in BIOS for it to, well, work.


----------



## MtR (Dec 11, 2006)

In reply to ozrom1e's post, I didn't really replace the CPU at all, the whole motherboard was exactly the same on my old case; all I did was reattach the motherboard to a new case because the case was playing up. All I did was replace the graphics card and add some new RAM, and that settled perfectly. I didn't reattach anything on the motherboard itself.



techkid said:


> From what I heard, the human body can hold that much charge (about 10,000V is a slight zap, about 50,000V is the one you can see). That much charge going through something that works on 1.5-5V is the electric chair of computer parts.
> 
> BTW, the CPU needs to be registered in BIOS for it to, well, work.


How can I register my CPU in my BIOS? I searched for it on Google but nothing relevant came up.. Thanks in advance


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Have you tried a new cmos battery yet?


----------



## dragon500 (Dec 13, 2006)

MtR good to see you on computer again eeeeyyy!!


----------



## dobbelina (Apr 5, 2005)

dobbelina said:


> I have had the exact same error on the same mother board !
> (P4P800SE)
> Tried everything including updating bios, didn't work.
> I sent it to the Asus service center and they replaced/fixed it for me.
> ...


Just so you know what I tried before reclaiming it:
1.Change Bios battery
2.Clear cmos
3.Update bios (and yes it worked but didn't resolve the issue)
4.Removed the cpu and inspected the pins, no problem there.
5. different combinations of ram and graphics card.

All these things didn't work.
When I got the mobo back from Asus, it was the same cpu and socket sitting there.
So obviously that had nothing to do with it.
Just for your info.


----------



## scull (Dec 14, 2006)

try searching google, it might help


----------



## MtR (Dec 11, 2006)

scull said:


> try searching google, it might help


As I said, I tried searching but couldn't find anything.


----------



## scull (Dec 14, 2006)

did u search on google.hk it might hav wot ur looking for


----------



## MtR (Dec 11, 2006)

scull said:


> did u search on google.hk it might hav wot ur looking for


Yes, It would be very useful indeed if I understood Chinese.:up:


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

it looks like u need to follow dobbelina's advice in post no' 18...........


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

how about popping the coms battery out for a few minutes and put it back in to clear it.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

MtR said:


> Hey Guys, first of all Hi to everyone on the forums, its my first post! :up:
> Basically I have had this problem for a pretty long time now, every time I turn the computer on I get the message
> 
> > New CPU Installed! Please enter SETUP to configure your system.
> ...


it looks like you tried the resetting thing with jumpers, since you moved mb to new case, very strange, have you tried setting up mb out of case to see if its some kind of mounting/shorting issue, it would be strange but then, this is a pc.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

this is rather wierd, Ive swapped cpuz all over the place and never had a bios come up with that message.


----------



## dobbelina (Apr 5, 2005)

One thing I forgot to mention also, (I'm the guy that reclaimed it).
Every time I went into the bios, the cpu speed was reported wrong on some occations.
Sometimes it got it right, most of the times not.
The cpu settings where always in "auto", so definitively not healthy behaviour.
And ya, I tried to set it manually, still "New cpu installed" blada blada


----------



## MtR (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah, thats the same with mine. Its always set to Auto, no matter what I do.


----------

